# Gripper with Vector Handle



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is Gripper I, combined with Chuck's (mxred91) Vector handle










Here is the PDF print without scaling it
View attachment Gripper-01-Vector Handle.pdf


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one, Irfan. When I get the chance I'll be making one.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work Irfan


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce job Irfan... looks like a great winter project for me

Cheers

LGD


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job on that irfan!


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

That looks sweet

what program do you use to make the PDF templates ?

Atb rob


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

cool


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## rabid_jackalope (Jan 6, 2012)

Vector? I hardly know her!


----------

